# Do You Clean Your Badges?



## Vermin (Oct 17, 2012)

just wondering if anyone besides me likes to keep em nice and shiny


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, I worked for those things.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 19, 2012)

Always.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2012)

If I remember


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 20, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------



## Emigan (Oct 30, 2012)

I completely forgot about that feature.


----------



## Solar (Nov 2, 2012)

Every time I turn the game on.


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 6, 2012)

you are not the only one​


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah. I like to revel in my glory with clean badges.


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, especially when bored.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 27, 2013)

In the beginning, when I used to be all OCD about it. Now it's all just meh.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I did it like twice?


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

multiple times, sweat and tears trying to win those things.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 7, 2013)

If I remember it lol I like seeing all clean and shiny.


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 16, 2013)

I didn't realise you could until my cousin mentioned it.  She likes to keep her badges clean.


----------

